# Unreal



## Bicycle Belle (Nov 22, 2011)

Not sure how this seller can justify the shipping on this. Why didn't he just reverse it? I'm thinking it's to lure a buyer in thinking they have a great deal.
Nothing irks me more than shifty sellers.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-Style...240?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f106e0880


----------



## Gordon (Nov 22, 2011)

*shifty*

They do it to avoid paying fees to ebay. Ebay gets a percentage of what the item sells for, they get nothing from the shipping charge.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 22, 2011)

That's a clever idea I had not thought about in all my ebay years, but ebay does now charge a percentage of shipping...but i do not think it is the same cut as on the ending price. 
Maybe someone shows up at the winning bidder's house with white gloves and installs it in his (or her) phantom canti tank?
Chris


----------



## JimK (Nov 22, 2011)

I have not sold anything in years on EBAY, but it seems to me that there use to be a rule stating that the seller could not make up for a low selling price by an inflating the shipping cost. But then again most people do not pay much attention to rules anymore.

JimK


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Actually Ebay now gets the same percentage for the item and shipping combined. Regarding inflated shipping costs if this is reported to Ebay they will more than likely force the seller to either revise shipping or pull the item. Evertime someone finds a loophole Ebay finds a way to close it. I am seriously cutting back on both my buying and selling on Ebay due to their practices. v/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, I've seen this done on other non-bike items. Sometimes the shipping quoted was even more ridiculous than for this item. Sellers repeatedly caught doing this run the risk of having their ebay account terminated.

Dave


----------



## z-bikes (Nov 22, 2011)

This is a pretty common practice with small electronics. The seller can list an item with a really low opening bid so it appears he's selling his item for less than his competition. With the high shipping cost they're guaranteed to get their price without having to resort to using a reserve. 
"99 cents WITH NO RESERVE" catches shoppers attention especially if you do a search on one particular product. You just have to make sure you calculate shipping into the total cost.  It is irritating


----------



## vincev (Nov 22, 2011)

Just mailed question to seller.I am interested in his reply


----------



## panther boy (Nov 22, 2011)

*scam*

I sent him a question, I'll share his reply here also.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 22, 2011)

Gordon said:


> They do it to avoid paying fees to ebay. Ebay gets a percentage of what the item sells for, they get nothing from the shipping charge.




GOT NEWS FOR ALL OF YOU! It is because of people like this that ebay now charges sellers the final value fee based on the TOTAL price, INCLUDING shipping. The only people to suffer are the honest sellers like me.


----------



## vincev (Nov 28, 2011)

no reply from seller


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Nov 28, 2011)

I sent a message as well and got no reply. Odd thing though..when I posted this the shipping was $40.00 which was bad enough. I see now that he upped to $50.00 and that made it a total of $55.00 for that person who bought it. The buyer should have looked harder for a better deal.


----------



## Crazy Cooter (Dec 1, 2011)

*This guy is going to get a suprise someday.*

This seller's cheap starting prices have caught my eye many times,and the buy it now.... Woah,almost got me,glad I noticed the shipping price.I've read somewhere on ebay,that local pickup is always an option. If that is true,just wait until someone that lives close, buys from him, "Uhhh No thanks I will pickup my $5 horn thank you."


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 2, 2011)

i'm about as stupid as it gets with ebay and was just about to hit the bin on this horn about an hour ago.then i saw the 55 dollar shipping and almost had a heart attack.what a piece of carp. the friend who sent me the ad just ripped off a nice little note to the "gentleman"


----------



## vincev (Dec 2, 2011)

i would like to see forum members who live in that area do the local pickup for forum members and send them out at fair prices.this will put this guy maybe out of business.any ft.Collins takers willing to do it?


----------

